# fiberglassing material



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I found that this company is good to use if anyone is into fiberglassing and need resin products. www.shopmaninc.com/polyesters.html If your building boxes,pods and dash parts. You can just use the general purpose resin, it will be strong enough for car audio applications. I found that they are the cheapest around on the east coast.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

customaudioman said:


> I found that this company is good to use if anyone is into fiberglassing and need resin products. www.shopmaninc.com/polyesters.html If your building boxes,pods and dash parts. You can just use the general purpose resin, it will be strong enough for car audio applications. I found that they are the cheapest around on the east coast.


Yes, US Composites is the shiznit but where is the tutorial?


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

is fiberglassing and making carbon fiber pretty much the same thing but using different material?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sort of.

Add some paint prep to the mix and you will be close.

Actually painting takes way less time than doing CF.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

good link and This is the best tutorial I have ever read..........


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

no. Carbon fiber requires epoxy resin to wet the fibers effectively without air bubbles. I'm not saying polyester resin won't do it. I'm saying Epoxy is far, far superior. The less viscous nature of the epoxy allows for much much easier wetting of the fiber.

And given the (potential) 10x increase in cost for carbon cloth, asking for a 2x investment in the resin isn't too much to ask for.


----------



## MarineforLife (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

mmm...do i smell??


----------

